# Barnesville, Ohio Horses need homes asap!



## keljonma (Aug 1, 2011)

I got this from a friend.


FREE HORSES!!! 52 thoroughbred horses need homes. Will go to Sugarcreek this Sat. for slaughter. Gentleman died, his son wants nothing to do with them. Most broodmares are broke and some are in foal weanling, yearlings, 2 yrs and 3 yrs old most are gelded.FREE and papered. Friend of the deceased is trying to find homes. 440-463-4288 Barnesville. Please share this...


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 1, 2011)

It is sad when someone passes who loved animals but there is no love for these animals from family members.   

I wish your friend luck in finding these horses a home instead of slaughter.


----------



## elevan (Aug 1, 2011)

This is old...all of those horses have found a home already...months ago.

For some reason this recently started circulating again on FB too  :/  Please don't call and bother the family.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 1, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> This is old...all of those horses have found a home already...months ago.
> 
> For some reason this recently started circulating again on FB too  :/  Please don't call and bother the family.


Thanks elevan for the update.  Don't know why some have to bring up old news.  Thanks for posting the "please don't call and bother the family".


----------



## carolinagirl (Aug 1, 2011)

This was posted on a forum by someone who knew the family:

"I spoke with Dr Stearn's son yesterday in Ohio and this is all a malicious lie. There is not any truth to it at all.

Dr Stearns was diagnosed with Congestive Heart Failure about 6 months ago and at that time, they began to find homes for all the horses, knowing he would not be here much longer. They have all been placed, but it was not a hurried or concerning situation, by any means. They all went to homes that were picked by the family.

At no time, were they EVER in danger of going to a slaughter house.

Dr Stearn's son just found out yesterday about this malicious rumor and was very upset, as you can imagine, so please, do not spread any more lies.


I told him that if I saw the post anywhere that was not true, I would let everyone know the truth.


Thank you for reading . "


----------



## Horsiezz (Aug 22, 2011)

I live in Ohio and this is VERY OLD. This happened MONTHS back. All of them are safe & sound, local rescues stepped in and took them as well as a few private owners. Please let everyone know this!


----------

